

Worrying About Market Fit/Validation: Is It Really Worth It? - toumhi
http://www.bootstrappist.com/archives/worrying-about-market-fitvalidation-is-it-really-worth-it/

======
pedalpete
I agree with the sentiment surrounding this for a "build something your
passionate about business" (which thankfully mine is), but many people out
there are more passionate about business itself than the idea of what they are
building. They aren't their own users, they are building a business where they
see an opportunity (or think they do) and they need to validate their market
assumptions because they don't know the market, don't know the customer, etc.
etc.

